# Suggest Earphones(IEM) for 2.5k



## tkin (Oct 19, 2015)

Hey guys, my 6 months old Piston 3 died today, right ear is dead. I'm royally pi$$ed 

I need to get a pair of IEMs asap. My budget it 2.5k. 3k for flipkart as I have a coupon.

I need clear sound, a bit of bass is required but it shouldn't drown the sound.

Suggest away, bonus points for flipkart links.

I has used Soundmagic E10, E30 and PL30 before, I need sound that can match upto them.


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2015)

Did you send it for replacement ?


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 19, 2015)

VRSonic gr07?


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> VRSonic gr07?



Where do you get it for 2.5k ?


----------



## tkin (Oct 20, 2015)

Faun said:


> Did you send it for replacement ?


I'll raise a request tomorrow. But I'm not very hopeful. The sound on the right ear comes and goes at times.

- - - Updated - - -



Hrishi said:


> VRSonic gr07?


2.5k, not 5.2k dude


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 20, 2015)

My bad . Didn't see that. :drunk:

Put this one in your list of consideration :
signature-acoustics-c12
*www.flipkart.com/signature-acousti...0720&srno=p_2&query=IEMs&otracker=from-search

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> Where do you get it for 2.5k ?



Black market.  .


----------



## rachitrt23 (Oct 20, 2015)

VSonic VSD3S Black (Non Detachable)
Take a look at this


----------



## zapout (Oct 23, 2015)

Even I'm on the same boat.. Don't know which iem to buy... Vsonic ones were listed at~ 2500 before tax, before they went out of stock back in June.. Now they're at 2800 with 3200 checkout price. 

I've used signature c12..they are fine but I think that e10 is par with them.. So not worth over cheaper e10.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 23, 2015)

Are Vsonic earphones so good? I mean to ask will you hear a difference from Piston without any portable dac.


----------



## madhu (Oct 23, 2015)

GR07 is a great one...one of the best in the low end segment!

Also have a look at M6 pro, it has a good review comment which is close to 3k...


----------



## Gauravchi (Oct 23, 2015)

Check Brainwavz M1. I am using them for more than 1 year and it's good. Prior to it, I has used soundmagic pl30 and I can say M1 is better than that. It's available for 2,999 on company's official website.


----------



## tkin (Oct 25, 2015)

*As much as I wanted to go for VSonic I couldn't afford the VSD5 which were my dream IEM, so I went for the SM E80, review coming up soon:*

*V1 Upgrade for my upcoming music setup:*

*i.imgur.com/WmicUdQ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/y5yqQfh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/pAc0LZC.jpg

*i.imgur.com/rwfXJHh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/06Eur5C.jpg

Comply foam tips are amazing, from now on it's comply all the way, medium tips have an amazing fit, it blocks upto 80% of external sound and gives the best fit possible.


----------



## zapout (Oct 25, 2015)

Nice.. You bought e80, for how much you got them for?

Can you tell,  why you choose these over vsonic vsd3s?.. I'm in conundrum to which one to go for.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 26, 2015)

I am also looking to buy comply foam tips for my xb90. How much can one get them for separately?


----------



## tkin (Oct 26, 2015)

zapout said:


> Nice.. You bought e80, for how much you got them for?
> 
> Can you tell,  why you choose these over vsonic vsd3s?.. I'm in conundrum to which one to go for.


I got them for 3k from fk. Four reasons why I chose them.

1. Soundmagic quality, I have been using SM for years now. PL30, PL50, E10 all have lived upto to their expectations. So SM has a big brand value to me compared to VSonic.

2. After sales support, SM provides one year warranty and its imported by Acro engineering. That means I can get warranty locally unlike VSonic. After sales support is a big criteria for me.

3. Sound quality is excellent, its very neutral, something I crave in a headphone. I am not sure about VSD3. VSD5 is another matter but out of my budget.

4. I had a 500/- coupon for flipkart, I had to use that, VSonic is not available in flipkart and that hifinage website looked extremely shoddy and I was a bit skeptical about their support.

I am not sure whether I made the correct choice by going for SM E80 compared to VSD3 but so far the E80 has lived upto my expectations, its like a mini M50X  

Full review up tomorrow.

- - - Updated - - -



Hrishi said:


> I am also looking to buy comply foam tips for my xb90. How much can one get them for separately?


Go here: Comply? Foam Tips - Replacement Earphone Tips

Use the comply tip finder link on top.

For XB90X I found these tips:

*i.imgur.com/rQ5mIaM.png

These are Series 200.

Now search for *Comply 200* in online retail sites.

Example: 

eBay

*www.flipkart.com/search?q=comply+200&as=off&as-show=off&otracker=start

In the comply website look at different categories, sizes and also look for youtube videos. I find the medium to be best for me.


----------



## rachitrt23 (Oct 28, 2015)

Did u bought any iem yet? If not u may also check out meelectronics models


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 28, 2015)

rachitrt23 said:


> Did u bought any iem yet? If not u may also check out meelectronics models



Learn to read. He have already purchased it.


----------



## rachitrt23 (Oct 28, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Learn to read. He have already purchased it.


Apologies.. I had read it before. But forgot after reading about meelectronics' reviews. My bad


----------

